# Samba 3.5.8



## Samba358 (Apr 6, 2011)

Now in FreeBSD ports samba 3.5.6 (net/samba35)

CVE-2011-0719

When will the Samba port be updated?

ps:

Samba 3.5.7 (28 February 2011)
Samba 3.5.8 (7 March 2011)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

Asking the maintainer is probably your best bet.


----------



## Samba358 (Apr 8, 2011)

I sent him a letter in March, the answer is no.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 8, 2011)

The answer is no to what question?


----------

